# Crazy hair pieces, yes/no?



## Kokokins (Oct 20, 2009)

I always feel awesome in my hairpieces. Wondering if anyone feels the same?

Finally got around to making a smaller one to enjoy!












Oh, my bangs went sideways. XD

*Share your awesome headpieces/hair accessories.*

Possibly online stores?


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2009)

That is so cute on you!! My hair pieces are wigs! Lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2009)

I do like them, but I don't have many occasions to wear them. Yours is too cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's cute



I only wear mine for occasions like Melbourne Cup or other spring racing events, so not often. They can look good at weddings too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

How creative!

I don't have anything to share, though, because I don't usually do anything with my hair.


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't really wear hairpieces but I do like yours. How fun!


----------



## jessicasmize (Nov 25, 2009)

It depends on the outfit or look you're going for. Also event.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 25, 2009)

I like them and in NYC its like a normal thing! I love when people make their own.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes I love bold hair accessories



Here's my favorite that I made...


----------

